# Subtypes, is it a thing?



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

I know of 2 stereotypical EII. One is the teacher kind, kind of weak and seem to appeal him- (or her-?)self to history of things. I believe this would be the Ne-subtype of EII. The other one is a more futuristic high moral dude kind of EII. This I seen both male and female and these is the not so much outspoken and proud EII yet seem to hold himself to a higher moral code. This would be the Fi-subtype. 

I tend to find some of the types but the personalities have a very distinct different flavor to them. Sometimes I see for example LSI women who seem to behave and look very similar. Obviously also same subtype.

I also found 2 subtype in the EIE. One which is looking more similar to the Fi-subtype ESI. Calm and more in the background actually. The Fe-subtype of EIE seem to be more calm and centered. The Ni-subtype is the crazy wild-beard EIE. 

I yet to meet more people of all the types to distinguish all the variations of them types. I find this very interesting at this moment in time. Also it is super fun! You guys got more examples or have any thoughts around these? 

..

:Smilies:


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Why the two-subtype system instead of DCNH?


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Why the two-subtype system instead of DCNH?


I found it... hm. It is about what part you tent to take within group dynamics. Without the group the system does not exist. Subtype in theory would still exist even if the individual is not in a group.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> I found it... hm. It is about what part you tent to take within group dynamics. Without the group the system does not exist. Subtype in theory would still exist even if the individual is not in a group.


Oh, then, no. That just sounds like mistyping.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Oh, then, no. That just sounds like mistyping.


That was my first thought. But there seem to be distinct differences between people of the same type. It might be so that it is the result of being growing up in different ITR which give each individual specific characteristics within the function theory of personality. For example. I notice that people living in a benefit relation tend to balance the attitude of being strong vs being weak so that the benefit gain attitude of being weak and benefactor gaining attitude of being weak. Due to the social feedback those people give to each other.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well every person is going to be different. You can split those differences two ways or a hundred ways. Doesn't really matter.


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

I found this comment pretty useful concerning a 2 subtype system. 

"I don't think subtypes are useful unless you're looking at it in a social context - for example, you could have broadly "Betas" and then subdivide it into "Betas who mesh better with Alphas" and "Betas who mesh better with Gammas". The usual 2-subtypes systems are both poorly and inconsistently described. "


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Meged and Ovcharov descriptions of subtypes are neat. You can find the whole table at the bottom of the page:

EII subtypes - Wikisocion



Captain Mclain said:


> I found it... hm. It is about what part you tent to take within group dynamics. Without the group the system does not exist. Subtype in theory would still exist even if the individual is not in a group.


DCNH is also relatable to the style of life someone leads and extends beyond group dynamics: DCNH Subtypes: Empirical Portraits by Vera Borisova - Wikisocion But I don't agree with Jeremy's post that you need to pick one over the other. It's not like they exclude one another--you can use 2 subtyping systems and DCNH along with them.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

This isn't very theoretical, I know, but that does sound like an accurate distinguish between the subtypes.

I notice the difference in ILE's all the time lol. Ne-subtypes get along better with Alphas and Deltas, Ti-subtypes more so with Betas and Gammas.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

There is an intertype relationship that factors subtype on Sociotype.com. It is pretty interesting to use, and talks about what @Rabid Seahorse just said.

Tools


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

I prefer DCNH, and I think the D subtype is *motivated *by information that has been processed by Fe and/or Te. The only way a person can assert himself/herself in society is by using his/her dominant function, and the only way a person can be really creative is by using his/her second function etc.


----------



## Tripod (Mar 12, 2016)

I prefer to go by the 2 subtype theory for now, where I find that I am relatively successful in distinguishing between the two subtypes of a single type. I think that the risk of mistyping is greater if one chooses to follow the 4 subtype system, unless one is very familiar with all 16 types.


----------

